# DIY Stand plans off E-Bay



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

Whilst trawling for SW stuff I spotted some DIY plans for stands and thought for $3 I'd give them a go. I was fairly skeptical to start with but received them this am and I'm pleasantly surprised. I'm glad the bloke is a better carpenter than he is a speller but I'll give one a go to put my new SW tank on (now I'm not clearing out my FW,  ). I'm a total klutz when it comes to building anything so I'll let you know how it goes.
I'm not going to post the thread as don't want to appear as though I'm pushing the bloke but pm me and I'll send details.

JG


----------



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.fishandtips.com/index.php

YOU CAN HAVE THIS FOR FREEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

$3 is basically free, still haven't got round to building one yet but I will....one day.


----------

